# Stover conversion



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

So I'm flipping through a stack of old *S Gaugian* magazines and I've come across a
can motor conversion by R Brooks Stover from Rochester, Michigan in the January 1983 issue.

Does anyone know if this man is still around?
has anyone come across any of these early mods? The motor was held in place with bicycle inner tube cross sections.

On a related note, anyone have a burned up armature or two they'd part with cheap?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

No to all your questions.:dunno:


----------

